# Has everyone had a donor match before starting progynova?



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi

I am currently on 2ww wait after DE transfer at Eugin Clinic, Barcelona.  Eugin have a "bank" of donors and start you on progynova before matching you with a donor.  I had a problem with my womb lining and it was too thin at day 13, so carried on with progynova until day 21.  A donor was not found until day 28 and I had transfer on day 31.

I am wondering if any other clinic uses this protocol, or whether the majority of clinics match you with a donor before starting treatment?

I am concerned because I have just read a post which says transfer around day 17 gives optimum results and a study has shown that post day 25 has not achieved any pregnancies.

Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

I had my DET in IVI Alicante and I started tx the cycle my donor was matched, then started the progynova to match up our cycles.

The date of my LMP was 1/4/09 and DET with 5day blastos was done on 26/04/09, making that 26 days of progynova, my OTD is tomorrow, but I have had 3 +ve tests already with 2 different makes of tests, plus today i have suffered nausea, so I think it that where you read about more than 25 days might not be quite right.

Try not to worry and relax,     

Jilly


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Jilly02

Thanks so much for your reply.  Huge congratulations on your BFP  .  

It has really helped to have the day 25 theory thrown out so quickly!  Thank you, I am now going to do my best to relax for the rest of the 22 wait.


----------

